# Eheim filter media?



## puttyman70 (Aug 7, 2007)

I am about to add a pressurized co2 system to my tank for the first time. I presently have a HOB filter which am going to change to a Eheim 2126. This will also be my first experience with a canister filter. I am trying not to ask a "what is best " question, but what are some combinations of media that work? I know I need the filter padding(the blue or white air filter looking stuff). What goes in the 2 baskets? Their are several different options even within the Ehiem brand, ehfimech, ehfisubstrat, and ehfisubtrat pro.

Also how do people like the in line heater? I like the idea of less epuipement in the tank if it works well.

Finally my co2 regulator setup is from Rex Grigg and it looks awesome. Much higher quality than alot of the stuff I looked at.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I prefer ehfisubtrat pro and would fill the two trays with it, all of my canisters have just that or the glass/ceramic rings with a thin layer of floss/filter pad on top.


----------



## Aen (Jul 24, 2007)

This is how I lay out my Eheim 2028. The nitrifying power is awesome.










*Top choices*
Eheim Substrat Pro
BioHome Red
ADA Bio-Rio
ADA Bamboo Charcoal


----------

